

Sending text messages from the web - plate-it

I have a client that wants to send text messages about products from the back-end of their website.  Does anyone recommend a good company that offers good rates on sending mass texts, and has an api that can be integrated into the site?
======
franck
If you are US-based, Twilio is an awesome service :
<http://www.twilio.com/sms/>

~~~
JasonGoecke
Why only the US? <http://tropo.com> is great for the US and the rest of the
world.

